# h/m wideout snow deflector



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

seems to work well


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

what if on the wing you left a 1-1.5' piece of rubber that wasnt attached so it would cover the opening when they are extended?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

What if you didn't worry about covering the wings. When the leading one is pitched forward it tucks under the deflector and the trailing one lets the snow throw up and over the windrow.

Just a thought as We've tried it all ways. 

J


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

When I purchased my wideout the dealer gave me and installed the western snow deflector on mine the brackets mounted to the top mold board and the rubber flap works great the only problem i wish could be corrected is when the wings are extended to 10 ft that extra foot on each side is not that big a deal being being outside the windshield range and when in the 9 ft scoop the flap covers the wing area pretty good. I am gonna try to fab some brackets and rubber flap for the wings this summer seperate from the main plow will post pics of what I have now if no one has seen the western stock deflector Wed I hope


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Fourbycb;1017734 said:


> When I purchased my wideout the dealer gave me and installed the western snow deflector on mine the brackets mounted to the top mold board and the rubber flap works great the only problem i wish could be corrected is when the wings are extended to 10 ft that extra foot on each side is not that big a deal being being outside the windshield range and when in the 9 ft scoop the flap covers the wing area pretty good. I am gonna try to fab some brackets and rubber flap for the wings this summer seperate from the main plow will post pics of what I have now if no one has seen the western stock deflector Wed I hope


I really would be curious to see the pics of what you have. I am in the process of fabbing something up with conveyor belt...it would help to see what Western has done.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm also interested in pics when you get the extra flaps made want to do something on my blizzard.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That looks great but I wouldn't worry about a flap on the wings


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

*Deflectors for westher wideouts*

This is the western deflector for the wideout plow


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

*western deflector*

more pictures


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

If you get the western deflector you will be drilling holes 6 in the mold board 1 in each outter main rib the rubber belt and support bracket holes are predrilled


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Look the same as the one I have on my Blizzard. Works great.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Me too. I haven't seen a need for anything on the wings.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Fourbycb;1019010 said:


> If you get the western deflector you will be drilling holes 6 in the mold board 1 in each outter main rib the rubber belt and support bracket holes are predrilled[/QUOT
> 
> the western kit looks clean, adds some height too Nice...... Looks like you added some lights or LEDs in the markers COOL  I just might buy a western kit too...


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.kwikwire.com/plowmarkers.html

Lighted plow markers from Kwikwire I love them and I have gone this whole season and they still work great.I am only a 1 man operation and I dont have employees out there abusing equipment other wise I would of put regular marker guides on for them


----------



## rbjohnston (Nov 15, 2010)

Jerre,

Saw a couple of your posts about making a deflector. Do you have some pictures posted? I recently replaced my '97 F350 w/ Meyer Straight Blade with a '07 F350 w/ Blizzard 810. Used it once and got an awful lot of snow up over the hood. Was debating whether to make a deflector or buy Blizzard's. Thanks for any info.

Ritchie Johnston


----------



## tastrike (Dec 13, 2010)

We sell these, and they can be found at the below link. We've got a video on the page showing how they light up at night and how they flex in the cold Wisconsin weather.

http://www.streetrodelectrics.com/categories/Lighted-Plow-Markers/

I suggest looking at the standard (Non-LED) because the warm up when they're on making them flex better.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions about them. I've been running them through Wisconsin winters now for over 2 years.


----------

